# Did you get pregnant while nursing a toddler?



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

If so, how were your early pregnancy symptoms different, if at all, from your first pregnancy? Did you know you were pregnant before you took a preganancy test? I am particularly interested to hear about experiences with breast pain/tenderness and hearing if the fact that you were nursing made breast tenderness less likely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mommamin (May 19, 2005)

My nipples were sensitive to her latch on. My breast didn't actually become tender until about 12 weeks, where as when I was pregnant with DD my breasts were tender immediately like they are now.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I got pregnant about the time my daughter was 13m old. I didnt notice at first, as I didnt find out until I was nearly 9weeks. However I was having a low supply by that time and lots of cramping.


----------



## wendyk (Feb 9, 2004)

I recognized the symptoms earlier. Nipples were really sore early on, though I don't remember exactly when- I think I spent all my energy on trying to stay awake! I was less nauseous and MUCH more exhausted early on. I've also been just a lot more uncomfortable in general the whole time and especially now. Nipples have remained pretty sensitive throughout, though nursing isn't painful right now (I'm 36 weeks), but in all honesty, it's the most irritating sensation. But, it could also be that DD is almost 4 and has commented that she's forgetting how to nurse.


----------



## cornflower_3 (Jan 15, 2006)

*


----------



## Astoria (May 27, 2004)

Yes, it hurt to nurse very quickly after becoming pregnant and hurt intensely throughout the first trimester. Then I weaned my son, in part because I was actually shaking through the pain and in part because of an unrelated illness (which combined with the pregnancy made me really weak and in need of nutrition/calories myself). I'm not sure if it would have gotten better. My sensitivity/pain probably started, I'll have to guess here, within 2 weeks of conceiving and was very painful by 5.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My nips were so sore when DS latched--I always felt like he was biting me when latching but I didn't notice any breast tenderness. I knew almost immediately I was pregnant after DH and I did the deed so I didn't notice any new symptoms.


----------



## jandj+1 (Sep 14, 2004)

I've gotten pregnant twice while nursing my 2-year-old. Both times I was trying and knew I was pregnant before I experienced any symptoms.

That said, it seems like the breast pain is much more localized than in my first pregnancy. Then my breasts felt heavy and almost bruised all over. Now the pain is concentrated in the nipple. When my daughter latches on I have to do ujjayi breathing to keep from crying.


----------



## Doussou (May 22, 2005)

My primary symptom was nipple pain. Not tenderness like the first time, but needles-in-the-nipples type pain. Unfortunately it's not gotten any better, but I'm only 9 wks. I also noticed that I was much more emotional all of a sudden.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I've been pregnant twice now while nursing a toddler. Once at 18 mos & once at 12 mos. If you had asked me that question after the first time, I'd have told you that I LOVED being pregnant while nursing. No difference between nipple sensitivity though.

With my first, I had bad morning sickness. I lost weight (7% of my bodyweight) & rarely ate during my 1st trimester.

With my 2nd pregnancy, I was nursing my 18 mo old. I was AMAZED at what a difference it was (I really attributed a lot to nursing). I was morning sick, but not bad. I only lost 3% of my body weight. It was such an easy pregnancy!

With my 3rd, I got pregnant the week of my DD's 1st B-day. I was expecting an easier pregnancy like I had with my nursing/pregnant time... because, I was nursing.... right? Well, it was just aweful. I think it was way too close together for my body. I developed Hyperemisis. Not that "I throw up a lot" kind of morning sickness, but real hyperemisis. I lost 13% of my bodyweight in 1 month & landed in the hospital. It was awful. So much for attributing less morning sickness with nursing!


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

: I am reading intently here. Thank you so much for sharing.

Off my own topic a little here







but... a couple of you mentioned that you knew you were pregnant before you took a test but were not having symptoms (nausea, breast tenderness, tiredness, cramping). What is it that let you know if not the symtoms?

When I was pregnant with ds, I knew in about a week. I was having very deep breast tenderness unlike anything I had ever had before and my urine smelled differently, I SWEAR!! Right now, I am only a week past when we could have gotten pregnant and I don't have sore breasts but I have that gnawing empty stomach/subtle waves of nausea feeling, especially when I don't eat. It just seems way to early and I keep wondering if it's all in my head. It's amazing what a waiting-for-my-period-or-not kind of brain can do to a woman.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jandj+1* 
knew I was pregnant before I experienced any symptoms.

That said, it seems like the breast pain is much more localized than in my first pregnancy. Then my breasts felt heavy and almost bruised all over. Now the pain is concentrated in the nipple.

That's how it was for me too. My entire breast area was sore the first time--definitely felt bruised. When I got pg while nursing DS it was just nipple pain.

I definitely had more noticeable symptoms initially the first time I got pregnant. At around 6 wks or so with DD the ms kicked in and that was by far worse with her than with my first child.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, I got pregnant while nursing my two year old. I didn't know I was pregnant for several weeks! I knew right away with my DD- before I tested positive. I actually got a negative HPT and went in for a blood test because I was SO sure I was pregnant, and I was. But this baby... Not so much







I tested positive at almost 7 weeks, I didn't test until then because I had no clue! I realized on Mother's Day that I had been queasy for no apparent reason, gagged when I took a sip of beer, then we were on a road trip, and my bbs were terribly sore from the seat belt. I began to put two and two together and tested when we got home- positive! (FWIW, I had gone off the pill and had not had a period for about 8 weeks, so I was waiting for AF so we could start TTC, not thinking I could be PG at all).


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

3 times, but I never noticed a difference in my breasts. Sorry


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

I've gotten pregnant twice while nursing a toddler. But my body didn't change until after I found out - I have ultra sensitive nipples & breasts, so I was/am always sore while nursing & pregnant. The two-week wait is a killer, isn't it?!?!?! Good luck!


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

*raises hand* it felt like her mouth was full of razorblades, wheeee!


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I got pregnant while nursing an INFANT.
I didn't have the tender breasts as the first time as with my other pregnancies, I didn't know I was pregnant at all and just bought the test to put my mind at ease









Keri


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Yes I got preg nursing a toddler. My first pregnancy my breasts were very tender - I wasn't 100% sure I was pg until i took a test the second time around b/c I hardly noticed any breast tenderness.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I got pregnant while nursing ds (22 months at the time)The first "hint" of pregnancy was a massive dip in my chart. The day before I tested I was nauseous. My breasts got tender a day or two after I tested (at 11dpo). they are still insanely sore, especially when nursing (now 8-9 weeks pregnant). And I'm still nauseous. With ds (my first) I was hardly sick and didn't notice any breast tenderness. So I really think it depends on your body and the pregnancy.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I have gotten pregnant while nursing a toddler 7 times now. I usually suspect I am pregnant because my nipples are excrutiatingly tender and it is very painful when my toddler latches on, and I can only nurse for a few minutes at a time. This time it wasn't as pronounced though. My breasts themselves are never tender, sore, heavy or anything for the whole pregnancy. I also don't notice any increase in size until about 5-6 months.


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

yup, My dd was 12 months old when I got pg. I noticed terrible nipple pain with nursing. I was also really irritable and grumpy, especially when she wanted to nurse. I knew something was up, but I didn't suspect that I was pg. I tested anyways, just to rule that out, and I got quite the surprize!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I was nursing my 18 month old when I got pregnant this time. My early symptoms were pretty much the same as the first time - late period, pale and kinda tired, and I had a really weird little pressure feeling deep in my pelvis. My nipples have not been sore really that much throughout (I'm 33 weeks now) so I've been lucky as far as that goes!

I had a feeling I was pg before testing, actually my first test was negative and a couple of days later, it was positive.

My breasts were definitely WAY more tender the first time I was pregnant, I am not sure if that's due to still nursing or not, maybe?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Twice and I have never noticed a difference in my breasts till I am about 4 months along.


----------



## sparklemama (Oct 16, 2003)

I got pregnant while nursing my then 16 month old. Though being really tired for a few days straight was what made me test, the nipple sensitivity didn't come for a few weeks or so later (and then, OUCH). I was just testing to rule it out, I had no idea! Looking back I now know I was around 7-8 weeks when got that first bfp. I hadn't had a period yet after having my daughter and I thought it was my thyroid acting up. Actually, it was, but it was as a result of being pregnant.


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

i got preg when dd was 17 months. I knew at 4 weeks. i just had a feeling. i didn't have that with my first. i had ver sore nipples i didn't have that with my first either. as pregnacy went on milk decreases nipple pain was horrible for a few months and then got better. we made it through though. she is now 2.5 and still nursing.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I just got a BFP and DD is 24 months. I knew I was pg before I took the test because I felt pg and then because I missed my period. I'm still nursing Ani, and I'm sorry to say I'm starting to get some soreness. I remember it being painful to hug people last time, and I'm not quite to that point, but I'm not sure if it will get worse. Nursing isn't so terribly painful if she is gentle, i.e., no twiddling or talking while nursing. It's really not as bad as I thought it was going to be based on the breast tenderness I had while pg the first time.


----------



## Keeping_it_ secret (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spencersmom* 
If so, how were your early pregnancy symptoms different, if at all, from your first pregnancy? Did you know you were pregnant before you took a preganancy test? I am particularly interested to hear about experiences with breast pain/tenderness and hearing if the fact that you were nursing made breast tenderness less likely. Thanks for sharing!

I have btdt, and in answer to your Qs. 1. They weren't. 2.Suspected, definately 3. I wish I could tell you this was true, but sadly, it was not, and this was the biggest factor in weaning. I encouraged it because I was in too much pain for nursing to be a pleasant experience for either of us.







If I had it to do over again, I would try to keep going past the 4th month, and see if it got better. I kept up until the end of the first tri, hoping the pain ould stop then, but when it didn't I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## jrojala (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyk* 
I think I spent all my energy on trying to stay awake! I was less nauseous and MUCH more exhausted early on.

Me too! My ds is 12 months. I think my supply has gone down a little, not much though.
This is how I found out: I had a dream that I was taking a pee test, so when I got up that morning, I was compelled to take one. Sure enough all three different brands of test that I got were positive!! We were not really trying, not really not trying either though. It was a shock that it happened so fast.


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

I got preg. nursing an infant... she'd just turned 6 mo. when I missed my period, took the test, & got the BFP. I kinda figured I'd get a positive, since I'd been nauseous for over a week before my period was due. Main diff. from last time, was I was super tired for most of the 1st. tri., & am only now feeling more energy (at 11 weeks along). Nipple soreness - sort of a pinching feeling right at 1st, & still sort of pinchy, but not real bad, mostly in latch on anyhow.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

I got pg just before ds turned 1yo. So far no breast sensitivity, maybe some nipple sensitivity, whereas with ds at this point I was in severe pain!

I knew before I took a test due to my moodiness, extreme hunger and thirst, and tiredness.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

DD was...ummmm...18mo when I got pregnant. She nursed 6-7 times a night, and probably every 2-3 hours during the day while I was home (I WOH).

DH and I were TTC so I was paying a lot of attention to symptoms but not really expecting to get pregnant since DD was nursing so heavily. I think my first real clue was a late period with what I thought was a cold or flu...some congestion, really tired, a bit of a chronic tummy upset. And then nursing started to hurt. A LOT.

The test proved it, but the nipple pain has been extreme...worse than when dd was a newborn and I had a cracked nipple. We even night weaned last month since it was sooooooo painful I needed a 7-8 hour chunk of time when I knew I wouldn't be in pain. I've found that the nursing pain comes and goes...some weeks everything is fine, and others the pain is through the roof. I asked my care provider (she in an OB but used to be a LLL leader, and she's tandem nursed her first two and is still nursing her 21mo) and she said it's very individual...some women respond to certain hormonal levels (that change almost daily during pregnancy) with increased nipple sensitivity during nursing while others don't...or they react to different hormones.

I have to say I've had a lot more "morning sickness" (all day sickness) this time round, and I've been really reaaly tired. But this might have more to do with the fact that I'm chasing a toddler all day and have no chance to sleep in or "pamper" myself with some down time. Toddlers really don't care if you're feeling crummy!


----------



## homebirthbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

I got PG while I was still nursing my 19 month old.

I didn't notice any difference in breast pain / tenderness
I knew before I tested, increase in vaginal discharge and a "thick" feeling in my tummy.
We were TTC


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

i got pregnant nursing my 23 month old. with my first pregnancy, i had tender breasts around 4 weeks. this time, i suspected i was pregnant about a week after ovulation due to NIPPLE pain...the actual breast didnt hurt at all like the first time. I have no other symptoms until 6 weeks with my first, and I am only 5 weeks along with this one, also with no symptoms aside from the nipple issue.


----------

